# where do you get your 12ax7 tung sol pre amp tubes in Toronto?



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

can anyone advise a place please?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

most of us buy online.

usually tubedepot or therubestore (canadian store) 

both are great to deal with. I usually try thetubestore first and if that fails, tubedepot.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

blam said:


> most of us buy online.
> 
> usually tubedepot or therubestore (canadian store)
> 
> both are great to deal with. I usually try thetubestore first and if that fails, tubedepot.


really? but what would you do or where would you go if you urgently needed some tubes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

seekabuilder said:


> really? but what would you do or where would you go if you urgently needed some tubes?


Really.

But if desperate, start with the usual suspects:

The Twelfth Fret Guitarists' Pro Shop, Repair Shop and Lessons., Toronto Ontario Serving Musicians Worldwide since 1977
http://capsulemusic.com‎/
Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc...
Long & McQuade - Canada's Music Store, Musical Instruments

In order of preference, for me. YMMV.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Really.
> 
> But if desperate, start with the usual suspects:
> 
> ...


great, thanks. now, which one would you pick among the following,


Tung-Sol ECC803s 12AX7 Gold Pin Preamp Vacuum Tube 

BLACK SABLE Tung-Sol 12AX7 Gold Pin 
Tung-Sol 12AX7 New Production Preamp Vacuum Tube


?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd choose the new production Tung-Sol out of those three, for 15 bucks its a great tube. I have a couple of amps running these and I like them. The gold pin thing is a gimmick, in my opinion, and raises the price a fair amount. This debate can get lengthy and out of hand quick so watch out. Tube shopping is fun but the deeper you go down the rabbit hole the pricier it gets, nonetheless I love it. A set of fresh tubes properly matched and in the correct positions make an amp come alive.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

You can also check any audiophile store for 12ax7s

Lots of audiophile equipment uses 12ax7s and I've seen them at audiophile stores.

They'd be a better bet than most music stores IMHO.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Blam is correct, a high end audio store will give you a better chance of finding a particular brand of tube. Most music stores only carry re-labelled tubes - Fender, Ruby etc. These are usually cheap Chinese tubes. 
Check out American Sound, Executive Stereo, Planet of Sound, Audio Excellence etc.

My first choice is still the Tubestore (however they're in Hamilton, and so am I)

The ECC803's can be a little better than the standard 12AX7 Tung Sol, not because of gold pins, but the QC is a little better on the higher priced tube. It is marginal though. The Black Sable - waste of money.


----------

